# Dutch coaster Nike



## ted nutt

Morning Graham,from Lloyds Register 1959-60,there is a coaster Nike owned by M.de Groot 367g tons blt in 1957.
From the same register there is a Minerva II blt in 1949 as the Davina Geokoop owned by J.M.Schuur.
They both have the same manager,so am wondering if these are the vessels you are looking for information on.
Can supply more details if you require.
Ted.


----------



## adrie van zanten

Go to kombuispraat website in english and look for golden oldies


----------



## duquesa

*Dutch Coaster Nike*



adrie van zanten said:


> Go to kombuispraat website in english and look for golden oldies


This a fascinating website and I have attempted several times to register but, at the bottom of the registration page, it requests an answer to a spam prevention question. Trouble is, the question is in Dutch so I have no idea how to answer it. Any ideas?


----------



## adrie van zanten

Try again like this Kombuispraat forum overzicht 

This is also a good site sheepspraat 

Old coaster photo,s Try groninger kustvaart


----------



## adrie van zanten

sorry sheepspraat should spell scheepspraat


----------



## adrie van zanten

The question normally ask you the name of the website


----------



## duquesa

adrie van zanten said:


> The question normally ask you the name of the website


Many thanks. I got in finally. They wanted the website name spelt backwards!!!


----------

